# Inquérito da Eumetsat (até 15 Outubro)



## Vince (13 Out 2015 às 12:59)

A EUMETSAT, a entidade europeia de imagens de satélites meteorológicos, tem estado a fazer um inquérito aos utilizadores. O @Orion aqui há uns meses já tinha apelado à participação no inquérito.

Como sabem, a disponibilização pública e gratuita de imagens de satélite na Europa é bastante limitada, comparativamente ao que vemos a ser feito pelas congéneres NASA/NOAA nos EUA por exemplo.
Resumidamente, de forma gratuita nestes últimos anos apenas existiam imagens de hora a hora, o que de pouco serve. Recentemente a EUMETSAT criou um produto novo, chamado EUMETView, que já tem algumas melhorias face ao passado, mas quanto a mim ainda bastante deficiente. O Inquérito é sobre a opinião das pessoas sobre o novo produto.

Este novo output já permite ter imagens de intervalos de 15 minutos (em vez de uma hora) de alguns (poucos) produtos como o EView ou o Airmass. Mas a resolução é extremamente baixa:












Apesar da péssima resolução, uma das vantagens desta novidade, para além dos 15 minutos, foi finalmente chegar aos Açores. Mas mesmo aqui há um problema qualquer, pois boa parte do tempo a secção dos Açores não é processada, desconheço a razão porque isso acontece. Poderia ser um problema técnico, mas está sempre a acontecer há imenso tempo.

Para além disso, da resolução deficiente, ficam a faltar outros produtos importantes, o IR (infravermelho), o visível "clássico" ou o vapor de água, que continuam a só ter actualizações de 3 horas. Três horas é viver na "pré-história" nestas coisas ...

Produtos como o Infravermelho nos EUA tem outputs espectaculares, de todo o tipo, os chamados Enhanced Infrared. E mesmo produtos como vapor de água, a maioria das pessoas se calhar não lhe dá muita importância mas são extremamente importantes em meteorologia para quem realmente queira perceber um pouco mais sobre isto.







Para finalizar, algumas pessoas estarão nesta altura a dizer, mas nós afinal temos o Sat24. Mas o Sat24 é uma empresa privada que está a comprar as imagens à MetOffice (membro da EUMETSAT), e que aparentemente vive das receitas de publicidade ?, mas eu nem compreendo bem a viabilidade dado o custo obsceno que a EUMETSAT cobra, deve ser um estranho negócio entre "amigos".

Isto para dizer que ninguém nos garante que amanhã continue a existir Sat24, e se acabar regressamos todos à "idade das trevas".

O ideal é mesmo ser a EUMETSAT a fornecer as imagens a todos, publica e gratuitamente, afinal é uma organização suportada pelos contribuintes de toda a Europa.

Participem no inquérito, tentem explicar isto tudo, ou outras coisas que achem apropriado, e se possível, metam uma "cunha" algures pelos Açores, que não tem radares, e imagens de satélite melhores poderiam parcialmente minimizar essa realidade.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/EUMETView

O inquérito acaba na próxima 5ªfeira.


----------



## romeupaz (15 Out 2015 às 01:31)

Respondido


----------



## actioman (15 Out 2015 às 17:07)

Mais um que não sabia e já respondeu! 

Vamos lá pessoal, toca a deixar lá a nossa opinião, se lhe farão caso não sabemos... Mas tentar não custa!


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2015 às 21:00)

Bem, o meu contributo está dado! Mencionei também lá como o Vince aqui referiu e bem a necessidade de radares e imagens de satélite sobre os Açores que digamos é de onde vem a maior parte do que é sistemas frontais etc. para a Europa ou pelo menos a grande maioria.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2015 às 21:29)

Respondido


----------

